# Exotic or Unusual Foods?



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone here up for a challenge or just happen to enjoy unusual foods? I have a co-worker on the way to Sweden for 3 weeks and we were talking about the food there. Of course, one thing that comes up... Surstromming. Its a fermented herring.  And is easily the most repulsive thing I've eaten. And I've eaten some weird shit.

This video about sums it up


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 30, 2013)

I've lived all over the world mate (except the african continent) and food either tastes good or it doesn't.  Not much i haven't tried..........


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2013)

russians have this nasty dish ..its fish flavored jello with a fish head in the jello and the eye balls are still in the fish head..fuckin gross


----------



## regular (Jun 30, 2013)

When I go out to eat I try to order something I've never had before. I eat lots of weird stuff. Fermented fish sounds pretty unappealing.

I ate a ghost pepper which was pretty insane.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2013)

regular said:


> When I go out to eat I try to order something I've never had before. I eat lots of weird stuff. Fermented fish sounds pretty unappealing.
> 
> I ate a ghost pepper which was pretty insane.



ever have the fish flavored jello?


----------



## regular (Jun 30, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ever have the fish flavored jello?



No, that sounds gross but I'd try a bite.


Eat a ghost pepper BB:


----------



## Seeker (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocky Mountain oysters was about it for me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2013)

regular said:


> No, that sounds gross but I'd try a bite.
> 
> 
> Eat a ghost pepper BB:



I dont handle spicy food well...even though i like it i cant enjoy it


----------



## PFM (Jun 30, 2013)

Adventurous when it comes to food is me trying ribs at another BBQ joint.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jun 30, 2013)

Duck tongue


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 30, 2013)

I can't eat anything weird...just can't do it...same with drinking


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 30, 2013)

Did you mean "DatAss" or "Vajaja" or "Va..." ???
Or in tilly's case a peanut butter and man sandwich?

Vajay is about as exotic as it gets ...

OGBane out.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 30, 2013)

I've eaten a lot of more exotic meats. 

But in a domestic kind of way. Rabbit stew, elk, deer, bison, Most of the things you can hunt really.

Weird gross food? Not interested.

Weird tastey food? Mac and cheese with BBQ sauce, prosciutto wrapped melon, dark hot chocolate with cayenne pepper.


----------



## regular (Jun 30, 2013)

69nites said:


> I've eaten a lot of more exotic meats.
> 
> But in a domestic kind of way. Rabbit stew, elk, deer, bison, Most of the things you can hunt really.
> 
> ...



Prosciutto makes everything taste good. I had prosciutto pizza for dinner last night.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 30, 2013)

When I was a kid there was a friend of my pop that was Huuuge , Pop told me he would blend bulls balls into a shake for the testosterone lol any truth to that? Ha gross


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 30, 2013)

ive had shark. blow fish.....
and then this is pretty fucking nasty.
ive had baby chickens? or shiken embryos?  ....u know. dead baby chickens nastiest shit ever.  crazy laos ex. bleh!


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have had escargot and it was slimmey as hell and just not good but I'm with PFM on food choices. I saw a guy on a show once who only ate rotten meat he would put in jars in the sun and let rot and eat it I about puked watching it. The only time I will adventure is when it comes to a blonde or brunette hottie


----------



## amore169 (Jun 30, 2013)

About cow blood, when I went across to Mexico they had this big bowls of blood, it looked like jello. They would cook it in a pan a serve it with tacos. That was disgusting.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 30, 2013)

Goat balls...

Went to a morrocan dudes house, he served goat balls...i thought it was lambs tips...instead balls


----------



## Yaya (Jun 30, 2013)

Also....yes POB, i have used my spoon on a couple of chicks in the past....; )


----------



## PFM (Jun 30, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Goat balls...
> 
> Went to a morrocan dudes house, he served goat balls...i thought it was lambs tips...instead balls



Lamb tips huh? This explains what Steak Tips really are.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 1, 2013)

wonder if they sell dead cats here......


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just got back from Jamaica. I tried about everything they had. I couldn't handle the ox tail or curried goat. The ox tail tasted fine but all the bones in it grossed me out. The goat I just didn't like the texture or taste at all.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 1, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I just got back from Jamaica. I tried about everything they had. I couldn't handle the ox tail or curried goat. The ox tail tasted fine but all the bones in it grossed me out. The goat I just didn't like the texture or taste at all.



 last  time I  was  in  Jamaica I  tried  the geneps.   the  sauce  they  put  on  the  shiken  was  great....lil  shacks  with  great food.

 the  whiskey  Jamaican  made  was  good.   the  smokes  were  good.  as  for  goat..... I'm  waiting  on  andro to take  his  goat  and  have a birria  si party


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## JOMO (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing too crazy. But, one weird one would be tripe soup while i was in Romania. Hated it at first but it grew on me.


----------

